#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [其他] 顯微鏡下的世界（5/27新增細胞實驗）

## wingwolf

整理實驗照片的時候，發現這類的微觀世界很有意思
於是就放上來分享一下了XD

不要懷疑，這就是*顯微鏡下的世界*^^
可惜相機不太好照的不太清晰

*動植物實驗*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    某種植物果實的橫截面（忘了切的是什麽了~~）

放大版，好多氣泡~~


土豆中密密麻麻的澱粉~~~


仿佛是切的大蒜


某種樹的葉子橫截面（切的好厚~~）


竹子幼嫩葉片，完全沒切，直接放大版XD

再次放大版

究極放大版~~


莖的橫切

放大版，年輪啊年輪啊~~


如果沒記錯的話，這是被壓碎的草莓橫切XD


被壓碎的花藥~~好多氣泡……


某種花的雄蕊和子房等等東西



某種吃藻類的單細胞動物，用手機照的所以不太清晰~~他們吃植物的動作實在是太可愛了（慢著）



*微生物實驗*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

*染色實驗*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    大腸杆菌，瞧這可怕的密密麻麻的小點點~~~

枯草杆菌，一看就知道它爲什麽要叫這名字了吧XD

兩種菌的混合（如果染色成功的話，小圓點狀的大腸杆菌是紅色的，長條狀的枯草杆菌是紫色的……）


染色實驗，芽胞的染色，這顔色超贊的XDD

莢膜染色，整個視野很黑很恐怖（慢著）

鞭毛的染色，其實這個，因爲時間關係，是直接看的現成的片子




*放線菌的觀察*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    美妙的菌絲啊XDD

放大版


染色版


瞧這可愛的孢子絲！（喂）



*黴菌的觀察*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    青黴菌

放大版

再放大版


黑根黴，長得也太像金針菇了（炸

四散而去的孢子~~~


黑曲黴，孢子們就像小花XD

不過放大了看超像病毒~~~


白地黴，黑色部分是氣泡，白色(透明)部分是黴菌





*遺傳實驗*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    所謂遺傳實驗，就是看遺傳物質的實驗（咦）
所以入鏡的是各種染色體XD

果蠅幼蟲唾液腺染色體，這可是遺傳學中鼎鼎大名的*巨大*染色體XD

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





蠶豆根尖有絲分裂，也是鼎鼎大名的模式生物XD
有興趣可以來找找看有哪些分裂期（喂）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





粗糙鏈孢黴的重組實驗，養菌和制片都挺成功（Happy）
美妙的黑白花冠狀XD

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





蝗蟲精母細胞的減數分裂，同樣可以找找看有哪些分裂期哦XD

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



終變期的染色體怎麽看怎麽想一大堆的字母~~（誤）

沒錯這就是精子（喂）





*細胞實驗*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    所謂細胞實驗，就是關於細胞的生理結構功能等等的實驗
相差顯微鏡下的培養的動物細胞和草履蟲

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




熒光顯微鏡下的葉綠體自發熒光觀察，火紅色的葉綠體（好奇妙的顔色對比~~）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


這也是葉綠體，只不過植物細胞沒有破裂，三張分別爲三種激發光下的美妙景象




小鼠巨噬細胞的酸性磷酸酶染色，紅色細胞爲巨噬細胞，黑色部分即爲其內溶酶體中的酸性磷酸酶

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




小鼠骨髓細胞有絲M期染色體觀察，這個蠻成功的，安息吧小鼠……

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





小鼠巨噬細胞吞噬作用的觀察

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


標本幹掉後生理鹽水中析出了奇妙的NaCl晶體，呼好像鳥和寶劍啊（誤）



植物細胞微絲的熒光染色觀察，這家夥的熒光淬滅速度實在快得嚇人啊，動作稍慢點就什麽都看不到了~~~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







感謝觀看^^

----------


## 野狼1991

嘖嘖!看到這種標題總是會讓我異常興奮XD"(耶耶!?

其實一開始是想來看阿米巴原蟲XD"(什麼!?
話說值物很棒耶ˊˇˋ++
真的是讓人也目一新!
沒看過這麼多的東西說XD"
裡面只看過竹子的ˊ3ˋ
我很喜歡年輪和雄蕊合子房喔ˊˇˋ++
還有吃藻類的單細胞動物那張,*真的很可愛喔!!(認真*


距離國中使用顯微鏡的時間很久了ˊ3ˋ
印象深刻的也只剩下魚的鰭和香菇了XD"
話說香菇的看過去很像是月球表面耶ˋˇˊ++
然後還有自己的唾液DNA和血液(喂喂
(紅血球很棒這樣XD"


我很期待羽狼可以貼上顯微鏡下的病毒ˋˇˊ++

----------


## Dingz

wingwolf大的圖影的很清楚喔~~

被壓碎的花藥那個好像中國水墨畫風格繪畫的蒼蠅頭呢  :Laughing:  
可是看了一會後就冒汗了
因為小弟現在的課程裡有人類生物學
想起考試要在考卷上畫相似的東西…
萬一記不起可就大頭了  :Mr. Green:  

謝謝分享~~~

----------


## wingwolf

To 野狼1991
嘎，不小心寫錯了，是雄蕊*和*子房XD~~~
沒錯原生動物都超可愛的，草履蟲也是XDDD（可惜看草履蟲的那次忘了帶相機~~）
話說我中學時代也看過血液，紅血球很贊很壯觀+1 XDD
病毒的話……不知道會不會安排實驗^^……

To Dingz
這麽一說那個花藥確實有些像蒼蠅頭XD
人類生物學啊，看著就覺得是會讓人頭大的東西~~~
沒想到還有這樣的試題啊，Dingz加油哦XD
話說我們考試不需要畫圖呢，不過平時寫實驗報告已經畫得夠多了……

感謝兩位的觀看和回複^^

10月28日新增微生物--大腸杆菌和枯草杆菌

----------


## 野狼1991

今天來晃,看到新增又喜悅的飛奔近來XDDD"
是好期待的菌類耶耶耶
(不過我還是對病毒抱有比較大的興趣(喂

看到大腸杆菌整個很激動
(它是VIP耶!XD"(什麼!?
嘖嘖,這樣密密麻麻的......真的好噁心XD"

枯草杆菌大好!VERY GOOD!!
不過它是幹嘛的?有什麼功能阿?(被揍
第一次看到微生物,感覺好特別喔ˊˇˋ
(不過不管是要看血液阿.唾液.微生物都比看某一些植物好太多了= ˇ =

融合起來後枯草杆菌依然很搶眼

那期待羽狼下次新增ˊˇˋ

----------


## wingwolf

非常感謝野狼1991的捧場^^

對病毒抱有極大的期待+1
不過照目前的安排看來仿佛沒有病毒的觀察
就是有也只是可愛的噬菌體吧XD~~~

枯草杆菌的特性啊
http://baike.baidu.com/view/391558.htm
這種時候就可以把百科搬出來了XDD（炸飛
因爲形態很像一大把枯草，所以就叫這名字了

這次同樣有枯草杆菌，不過顔色染得更漂亮XDD
另外還有放線菌，那密密麻麻的菌絲超震撼

預計下次是黴菌~~~

----------


## 野狼1991

嘖嘖,期中考前來樂園晃一下又看到新增,真的是好棒!!(耶?

姆,...看來病毒遙遙無期ˊ3ˋ"
不過噬菌體感覺也好帥XDD"(等等

感謝羽狼貼上枯草杆菌的特性
收或良多呢
(讓1991感覺又回到以前上生物課XDD"
話說,枯草杆菌也真是好物耶,會提高免疫力!!
功能也好多喔ˊ3ˊ+(超威!

這次枯草杆菌新染色又更漂亮了,顏色好鮮艷好好玩(等等
莢膜染色後就好像是發霉的苔XDD"(什麼?

放線菌也真的很漂亮呢!
令我想到蔡國強的爆破藝術(耶!?
放大後更令人驚嘆其樣貌與造物者的神奇(耶?怎講道這了?XD"
染色後的放大圖好像爆裂後的血管(誤

雖然單看顯微鏡下的世界真的是很好玩,感到新鮮
看這樣也會多希望多了解所觀看的微生物ˊˋ"
(話說看這個真的會讓我想去重溫高中生物課本耶XDDD"

不過課本也沒介紹那麼多那麼好玩=  3="


期待羽狼下次更新

----------


## wingwolf

非常非常感謝野狼1991一直以來的支持呢  :Very Happy:  

新增黴菌家族出現！
話說黴菌和我們的平時生活真是息息相關啊XD

這次出現了類似病毒物（誤）
好吧，雖然親緣關係和病毒相差甚遠，但是黑曲黴的孢子囊真的長得很像某些病毒XDD

話說青黴菌的最低倍數那張也很有爆破的感覺
把片子放上去一看真一瞬間被震撼~~~

高中課本啊……高中課本上沒什麽微生物的照片，大多都是結構模式圖
不過大學課本上也沒什麽照片的說
要看照片就自己照吧（慢著）

----------


## 迷思

這討論一段時間了然後來看一下
比較喜歡的壓碎的草莓橫切，形狀比較特殊。
動植物的部分看起來真的和一般肉眼不同，
至於底下微生物的部分...總覺得有點恐怖恐怖的...
好像看著看著就會動起來一樣...。

----------


## wingwolf

草莓那個啊，切它的時候一直覺得很不忍，好想吃的說（炸飛
話說很多東西放大後一整個感覺都不一樣了呢
想當初捉了一只小蟲子放顯微鏡下，那景象嚇我一跳~~（慢著）
微生物的話，沒錯——他們確實有可能會動哦，畢竟應該是活的（喂）
感謝迷思的觀看和回複^^

微生物實驗已經全部做完了
結果到最後也沒有看到病毒長什麽樣子……（失落中）
放上一些宏觀的照片


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    驗證紫外線殺菌力的大腸杆菌培養基，好可愛的五角星星XDD


瞧著培養皿啊，擺得真帥氣（做清潔的話就更帥氣了~~誤）


期末考核自己劃的平板分離，呼，還算是比較成功的~~~


注意，枯草杆菌菌落在發光（誤很大）

----------


## wingwolf

4月29日新增近期完成的遺傳實驗的照片
都是各種染色體
正在考慮要不要把解剖鏡下的世界也一起放進來（誤）

之後會有細胞實驗的照片
預計會有各種有趣的細胞組織切片XD

----------


## 大漠之狼

這些是...
喔喔!好新奇。
在下這下是大開眼界了。

未知的綠藻菌世界((?

一堆，都沒見過...
國中的生物教的...八成也都忘了呢。
((原諒在下有健忘症吧!呵呵!  :狐狸爽到:  

支持。
讓大家可以一起共同探索綠藻菌的世界，好文。((別亂教導..什麼綠藻菌世界...

----------


## 紅峽青燦

(大駭!!!
竹子葉好清晰喔
像上次在實驗室發現楊聰表皮細胞可徒眼看見
超興奮的

嗚嗚
我討厭放線菌!!!
上次在學校玩的青黴菌不知味何死光光
老師說
可能染到放線菌了
(隔壁桌的  我咬殺你!!!!

羽大分享這些超讚的耶

----------


## 阿翔

好好玩，真的大開眼界了XD（<因為選了文科所以沒有讀在生物的狼）
那個長得像金菇的黑根黴和那吃藻的單細胞動物好可愛~~
這種用顯微鏡的實驗我就只有在中三時做過，而且也只有看過葉片……（默）
不過上一次geog camp也有稍微看過捉到的活的昆蟲，
走來走去的好難看清可惜當時沒有相機在爪沒有拍下來……
話說原來莖的橫切也有年輪啊，我一直以為只有樹幹才會有年輪呢……0.0
那個花藥被壓碎的樣子很奇怪的感覺但花藥其實是什麼東東
大腸杆菌真可怕的啊，一大堆一大堆的小點點，
不敢想像它們在我們的身體內時我們是什麼感覺的……
芽胞的染色是又綠又紅的耶，顔色真的超漂亮說，有虛幻的感覺（？）
蠶豆根那個看起來像青蛙卵（等等），紫色紫色的好可愛（有變態）
黑白花冠狀的粗糙鏈孢黴看起來超漂亮的說，
一串串的吊下來真的蠻像章魚卵XDD（為什麼你看的都像卵……）
真的太感謝阿羽的分享了，大開眼界，真的學到不少的說~~

----------


## wingwolf

首先感謝各位的觀看和回複

To 大漠
這應該叫微觀世界XD
是一個奇妙而神秘的新世界呢，未知的領域還相當多
所以，大家一起來探索吧  :Mr. Green:  （喂）

To 青燦
哦哦原來洋蔥表皮細胞那麽大？！看來以後遇到洋蔥要認真觀察一下~~
話說養菌的時候被汙染是很糟糕的事呢
這麽一提，想起之前我那盤的黴菌培養基裏最後全長成酵母和細菌的菌落了（慢著）

To 阿翔
沒錯微生物也很可愛啊XDDD
活的會到處亂跑的昆蟲在顯微鏡下很難看清楚啊……麻醉他！（誤很大）
話說樹幹也是莖啊XD
至於花藥是什麽阿翔現在已經知道了吧~~~
微生物被染色後會呈現出美妙的景象XDD
話說真的好多卵（不對）


新增細胞生物學的實驗
基本上是一些染色體、細胞形態功能觀察和其他高級顯微鏡的應用

----------


## 呀杰

國中的時侯…我也做過這實驗…可是沒有你這個長細xd…

話說在這麼細微的國度…顯現出來的當西…別有一番味道…！！！…

很美xd…

----------

